# Microchip identification for pets



## Hollie Humphreys

I recently adopted a cat from this local animal shelter in our area and it’s my first time owning a pet. My friend said that I should have it implanted with a microchip for identification purposes just in case it gets stolen or lost. She even recommended this clinic with vets Chichester based that can help with this. It seems like a good idea, but I’d love to know more about pet microchips first before pushing through with it. If anyone’s tried it before, I’d appreciate if you can tell me its pros and cons. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

You mean besides the fact it’s a legal requirement?


----------



## Animalfan

I may be wrong but I think it’s only a legal requirement for dogs at the minute. Nevertheless, its the right way to go. Its implanted just like giving an injection, the chip itself is the size of a grain of rice so its just a quick and easy trip to the vets. 
Should your cat ever be lost, stolen or God forbid injured whilst out and about the vet he is taken to will be able to contact and reunite you both. Thumbs up for adopting too x


----------



## Calvine

Hollie Humphreys said:


> I recently adopted a cat from this local animal shelter in our area and it's my first time owning a pet. My friend said that I should have it implanted with a microchip for identification purposes just in case it gets stolen or lost. She even recommended this clinic with vets Chichester based that can help with this. It seems like a good idea, but I'd love to know more about pet microchips first before pushing through with it. If anyone's tried it before, I'd appreciate if you can tell me its pros and cons. Thanks!


@Hollie Humphreys: I'm very surprised indeed that any rescue would rehome any cat (or rabbit/ferret) without microchipping it. For what it costs, a few quid, just get it done - then you are in with a sporting chance if your new pet disappears!! Just remember if you move house or change mobile number to update the microchip company so you are still contactable. Even an ''indoor cat'' can often get out and get lost; we've had a few of those on here.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

danielled said:


> You mean besides the fact it's a legal requirement?


Not in cats.


----------



## Calvine

Hollie Humphreys said:


> I'd appreciate if you can tell me its pros and cons.


 I can't think of any ''cons'', to be honest.


----------



## Guest

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Not in cats.


Oh well luckily a forum this size can make them make it legal in cats as well as dogs.


----------



## Liene

When we got a kitten, he was microchipped already and im glad that he is! Because if anything will happen and you never know, i will no that there is more chance that i will find him.


----------



## Calvine

I doubt we shall ever know if that cat got microchipped or not? Maybe she discovered that it had, in fact, already been done - it would be unusual (and irresponsible) for a rescue not to do it.


----------



## Emilysmeow

I would say the pros far out way the cons regarding chipping. Only 'con' may be that some pets aren't keen on having it implanted, but it's such a quick procedure, and when I perform this on dogs and cats I do usually put tasty treats under their noses just to distract them long enough!

For a small cost, your pet will always find their way back to you. Both of my house cats are chipped.


----------



## Guest

Emilysmeow said:


> I would say the pros far out way the cons regarding chipping. Only 'con' may be that some pets aren't keen on having it implanted, but it's such a quick procedure, and when I perform this on dogs and cats I do usually put tasty treats under their noses just to distract them long enough!
> 
> For a small cost, your pet will always find their way back to you. Both of my house cats are chipped.


Old thread. Sadly not always. A human killed my third cat Toby.


----------



## Calvine

Emilysmeow said:


> For a small cost,


Right. It is - or should be - so very cheap and it always shocks me when you see an ad for a missing cat that it is not chipped and often not spayed/castrated either. It's very sad. The only time I felt I was overcharged for a microchip, I looked at the bill after the cat had been castrated and chipped and they charged me almost £40 for a ''bio-therm'' chip which takes the temperature too supposedly. I was not consulted about this before they did it, and would have said no thanks, so was not best pleased and changed vets. The cat has been to a different vet since and they took his temperature with a thermometer.


----------



## Emilysmeow

Calvine said:


> Right. It is - or should be - so very cheap and it always shocks me when you see an ad for a missing cat that it is not chipped and often not spayed/castrated either. It's very sad. The only time I felt I was overcharged for a microchip, I looked at the bill after the cat had been castrated and chipped and they charged me almost £40 for a ''bio-therm'' chip which takes the temperature too supposedly. I was not consulted about this before they did it, and would have said no thanks, so was not best pleased and changed vets. The cat has been to a different vet since and they took his temperature with a thermometer.


Wow, I have never heard of a bio therm microchip before! Although my colleagues say they have been around a while?!

It isn't great that they didn't give you the option, I'd be miffed too!


----------



## Calvine

Emilysmeow said:


> Although my colleagues say they have been around a while?!


 That was 2015. I'd never heard of it either and I think it's a bit gimmicky to be honest. And, looking at the microchip registration document, there is no mention of it being any different from an ordinary chip as far as one can see, so if I rehomed him and didn't tell the new owners, they would not be any the wiser. I take it your practice doesn't do them? How is your boy getting on now?


----------



## Emilysmeow

Calvine said:


> That was 2015. I'd never heard of it either and I think it's a bit gimmicky to be honest. And, looking at the microchip registration document, there is no mention of it being any different from an ordinary chip as far as one can see, so if I rehomed him and didn't tell the new owners, they would not be any the wiser. I take it your practice doesn't do them? How is your boy getting on now?


No, we don't! One of the senior vets said he felt they weren't particularly effective at taking an accurate body temperature, so I guess that's what I have never heard of them!

Thank you for asking about my baby. As it stands he is fine, as he has an asymptomatic form of mild HCM. Just gotta hope for no change for many years. ❤


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

danielled said:


> Old thread. Sadly not always. A human killed my third cat Toby.


Microchips can be vital in reuniting owners with their sadly deceased cats who have been in RTAs, for closure and so that they can make arrangements for the body. Many prefer this to a lost cat they never see again.


----------



## Liz_Doggo

Microchips in dogs are a legal requirement.


----------



## pillowdo

getting it microchipped is probably a good move legally required or not, it just a "why not?" situation over all


----------



## Karnelie

pillowdo said:


> getting it microchipped is probably a good move legally required or not, it just a "why not?" situation over all


Is it possible to find chip number with old owners details s dogs are stolen before changed


----------

